# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Διάφορα Κυκλώματα >  >  ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΣΤΩ ΜΙΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΦΤΙΑΞΩ   SOS!!!

## TKelectronic

Προτεινόμενες εργασίες για το τρέχον εξάμηνο στο εργαστηριακό μάθημα των Ηλεκτρονικών Ισχύος.
Ι. Τροφοδοτικά 

Γραμμικό τροφοδοτικό.
Μελέτη και κατασκευή ρυθμιζόμενου τροφοδοτικού 0-12V / 2 A . Η σταθεροποίηση θα γίνεται με χρήση διακριτών στοιχείων transistor – I.C. . Θα υπάρχει πλήρης καταγραφή των χαρακτηριστικών αυτού π.χ. σταθεροποίηση τάσεως σε μεταβολές εισόδου ή σε μεταβολές φορτίου, κυμάτωση κλπ. 
Παλμοτροφοδοτικό Ι.
Μελέτη και κατασκευή παλμοτροφοδοτικού. Η τάση πηγή θα είναι 10-20V DC και η τάση εξόδου 5V με δυνατότητα παροχής 500mA. Η συχνότητα λειτουργίας καθώς και η δομή του κυκλώματος και μέθοδος επιλέγεται από εσάς. 
Παλμοτροφοδοτικό ΙΙ.
Μελέτη και κατασκευή παλμοτροφοδοτικού. Η τάση πηγή θα είναι 5-8V DC και η τάση εξόδου 20V με δυνατότητα παροχής 200mA. Η συχνότητα λειτουργίας καθώς και η δομή του κυκλώματος και μέθοδος επιλέγεται από εσάς. 
Τροφοδοτικό αδιάλειπτης λειτουργίας (UPS).
Μελέτη και κατασκευή τροφοδοτικού αδιάλειπτης λειτουργίας, με τα επόμενα χαρακτηριστικά . Τάση εισόδου 230V/50Hz, τάση εξόδου 230V/50Hz, μεγίστη ισχύς 250VA. (Προσοχή όταν δουλεύετε με την τάση δικτύου) 

ΙΙ. Φορτιστές μπαταριών.

Φορτιστής μπαταριών μολύβδου. 
Μελέτη και κατασκευή φορτιστή μπαταρίας μολύβδου. Η προς φόρτιση μπαταρία έχει τα εξής χαρακτηριστικά, τάση 12V, μέγιστη χωρητικότητα 45Ah. Ο φορτιστής θα πρέπει να ελέγχει αν η μπαταρία που τοποθετείται προς φόρτιση είναι, είτε βραχυκυκλωμένη, είτε κατεστραμμένη, ακόμη να μην λειτουργεί σε περίπτωση που η μπαταρία συνδεθεί με λάθος πολικότητα. Να απεικονίζεται η τάση της μπαταρίας το ρεύμα φόρτισης καθώς και ο αναμενόμενος χρόνος φόρτισης, (επιθυμητό η αυτόματη μέτρηση της εσωτερικής αντίστασης της μπαταρίας). Σημείωση: Για την ανάπτυξη της εφαρμογής προτείνεται η χρήση μικροελεγκτή. 
Φορτιστής μπαταριών NiCd - NiMH.
Μελέτη και κατασκευή φορτιστή μπαταρίας NiCd ή NiMH. Η μπαταρία θα έχει χαρακτηριστικά της επιλογής σας. Τάση ……. , χωρητικότητα… . Ο φορτιστής θα πρέπει να ελέγχει αν η μπαταρία που τοποθετείται προς φόρτιση είναι είτε βραχυκυκλωμένη, είτε κατεστραμμένη, ακόμη να μην λειτουργεί σε περίπτωση που η μπαταρία συνδεθεί με λάθος πολικότητα. Να απεικονίζεται η τάση της μπαταρίας το ρεύμα φόρτισης καθώς και ο αναμενόμενος χρόνος φόρτισης, (επιθυμητό, ο έλεγχος της θερμοκρασίας της μπαταρίας κατά την διάρκεια της φόρτισης). Σημείωση: Για την ανάπτυξη της εφαρμογής προτείνεται η χρήση μικροελεγκτή. 

ΙΙΙ. Ρυθμιστές

Ρύθμιση φωτισμού με χρήση triac Ι.
Μελέτη και κατασκευή κυκλώματος ρύθμισης φωτισμού, για λυχνίες (λάμπες) πυρακτώσεως, με χαρακτηριστικά 500W μέγιστη ισχύς τάση λειτουργίας 220-230V. Θα μελετηθεί τόσο το κύκλωμα ισχύος όσο και το κύκλωμα ελέγχου. Το κύκλωμα ελέγχου θα σχεδιασθεί με χρήση διακριτών στοιχείων είτε κατάλληλου(ων) ολοκληρωμένου(ων) ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΧΡΗΣΗ DIAC ή UJT. (Προσοχή όταν δουλεύετε με την τάση δικτύου). 
Ρύθμιση φωτισμού με χρήση triac ΙΙ. 
Μελέτη και κατασκευή κυκλώματος ρύθμισης φωτισμού, για λάμπες φθορίου, με χαρακτηριστικά 50W μέγιστη ισχύς τάση λειτουργίας 220-230V. Θα μελετηθεί τόσο το κύκλωμα ισχύος όσο και το κύκλωμα ελέγχου. (Προσοχή όταν δουλεύετε με την τάση δικτύου). 
Αυτόματη ρύθμιση φωτισμού εσωτερικού χώρου. 
Μελέτη και κατασκευή διατάξεως με τα ακόλουθα χαρακτηριστικά. Έλεγχο και ρύθμιση φωτισμού εσωτερικού χώρου συναρτήσει του φυσικού φωτισμού του χώρου. Η διάταξη πρέπει να διατηρεί σταθερό το επίπεδο φωτισμού του χώρου ανεξάρτητα της μεταβολής του φυσικού φωτισμού. Η διάταξη θα τροφοδοτεί λυχνίες (λάμπες) πυρακτώσεως. Η διάταξης θα πρέπει να έχει την δυνατότητα να απενεργοποιείται καθώς και να ρυθμίζεται το επιθυμητό επίπεδο φωτισμού. Επιθυμητή η δυνατότητα της μέτρησης της κατανάλωσης ενέργειας. Σημείωση: Για την ανάπτυξη της εφαρμογής προτείνεται η χρήση μικροελεγκτή. 
Ρύθμιση στροφών κινητήρα D.C. με χρήση SCR. 
Μελέτη και κατασκευή κυκλώματος ρύθμισης στροφών κινητήρα D.C., με χαρακτηριστικά κινητήρα, τάση λειτουργία 20-180V DC, μέγιστη ισχύς 150W. Θα μελετηθεί τόσο το κύκλωμα ισχύος όσο και το κύκλωμα ελέγχου, το κύκλωμα ελέγχου θα σχεδιασθεί με χρήση διακριτών στοιχείων είτε κατάλληλου(ων) ολοκληρωμένου(ων). (Προσοχή όταν δουλεύετε με την τάση δικτύου). 
Έλεγχος στροφών κινητήρα με τεχνική PWM. 
Μελέτη και κατασκευή κυκλώματος ρύθμισης στροφών κινητήρα D.C., με χαρακτηριστικά κινητήρα, τάση λειτουργία 12V DC, μέγιστη ισχύς 50W. Θα μελετηθεί τόσο το κύκλωμα ισχύος όσο και το κύκλωμα ελέγχου, το κύκλωμα ελέγχου θα σχεδιασθεί με χρήση διακριτών στοιχείων είτε κατάλληλου(ων) ολοκληρωμένου(ων). 
Ρύθμιση στροφών κινητήρα A.C. με χρήση TRIAC, με ανατροφοδότηση. 
Μελέτη και κατασκευή κυκλώματος ρύθμισης στροφών κινητήρα A.C., με χαρακτηριστικά κινητήρα, τάση λειτουργία 230V 50Hz, στροφές 800~15000RPM, μέγιστη ισχύς 200W και χαρακτηριστικά ταχογεννήτριας 0~15000 pulse/min. Θα μελετηθεί τόσο το κύκλωμα ισχύος όσο και το κύκλωμα ελέγχου, το κύκλωμα ελέγχου θα σχεδιασθεί με χρήση διακριτών στοιχείων είτε κατάλληλου(ων) ολοκληρωμένου(ων). (Προσοχή όταν δουλεύετε με την τάση δικτύου). 

IV. Κυκλώματα μετρήσεων.

Κύκλωμα μετρήσεως συντελεστή συνημίτονου. 
Μελέτη και κατασκευή κυκλώματος που παρέχει τάση ανάλογη της διαφοράς φάσεως μεταξύ τάσεως και ρεύματος φορτίου που έχει επαγωγική ή χωρητική συμπεριφορά. Τα χαρακτηριστικά του φορτίου είναι, τάση λειτουργίας 230V μέγιστο ρεύμα 5 Α, συχνότητα 50Hz, περιοχή συνημίτονου (-0,5 ως +0,5), τάση εξόδου (-10 V ως +10V ή 0V ως +10V). 
Κύκλωμα αναγνώρισης διαδοχής φάσεων τριφασικού δικτύου. 
Μελέτη και κατασκευή κυκλώματος που να δίνει πληροφορία για την ορθότητα της διαδοχής φάσεων σε τριφασικό δίκτυο. (Τάση δικτύου 3x12 V AC) Τα πειράματα θα γίνουν στο εργαστήριο. 
Ανάπτυξη εφαρμογής μετρήσεων. 
Ανάπτυξη προγράμματος σε παραθυρική γλώσσα, ώστε με την χρήση καρτών data acquisition να είναι η δυνατή η μέτρηση όλων των μεγεθών των ασκήσεων 1 και 2 του εργαστηρίου. 

V. Διάφορα κυκλώματα.

Ενισχυτής Ισχύος.
Μελέτη και κατασκευή γραμμικού ενισχυτή ισχύος με τα επόμενα χαρακτηριστικά. Τάση εισόδου 10mV/600Ω, ισχύς εξόδου 20W στα 8Ω, Τάξη λειτουργίας Α. περιοχή συχνοτήτων 100-10000Hz. 
Ηλεκτρονικός διακόπτης.
Μελέτη και κατασκευή κυκλώματος ελέγχου και κυκλώματος ισχύος με τα εξής χαρακτηριστικά. Ισχύς 500W φορτίο με επαγωγική συμπεριφορά. Το κύκλωμα ελέγχου θα είναι είτε κάποιο ειδικό ολοκληρωμένο είτε διακριτό κύκλωμα. Η έναρξη της αγωγιμότητας προφανώς θα γίνεται στις 0 ή 180 (zero-crossing). 
Αναλογικό κύκλωμα χρονισμού για τριφασική πλήρη ανόρθωση.
Μελέτη και κατασκευή κυκλώματος παραγωγή παλμών εναύσεως για τριφασική ρυθμιζόμενη ανόρθωση. ( Η τριφασική τάση αναφοράς είναι 12V, οι δοκιμές θα γίνουν στο εργαστήριο.) 
Ψηφιακό κύκλωμα χρονισμού για τριφασική πλήρη ανόρθωση.
Μελέτη και κατασκευή κυκλώματος παραγωγή παλμών εναύσεως για τριφασική ρυθμιζόμενη ανόρθωση.. ( Η τριφασική τάση αναφοράς είναι 12V, οι δοκιμές θα γίνουν στο εργαστήριο.) Σημείωση: Για την ανάπτυξη της εφαρμογής απαιτείται η χρήση μικροελεγκτή 
Κατασκευή Η/Ν ασφάλειας για εναλλασσόμενο.
Κατασκευή Ηλεκτρονικής ασφάλειας για εναλλασσόμενο. Μελέτη και κατασκευή κυκλώματος που να αντικαθιστά θερμική ασφάλεια . Η ασφάλεια προστατεύει κύκλωμα που λειτουργεί στα 24V AC και το μέγιστο ρεύμα είναι 500mA. Να προβλεφθεί πλήκτρο για την επαναφορά του κυκλώματος. 
Κατασκευή Η/Ν ασφάλειας για συνεχές.
Κατασκευή Η/Ν ασφάλειας για συνεχές. Μελέτη και κατασκευή κυκλώματος που να αντικαθιστά θερμική ασφάλεια . Η ασφάλεια προστατεύει κύκλωμα που λειτουργεί στα 24V DC και το μέγιστο ρεύμα είναι 1000mA. Να προβλεφθεί πλήκτρο για την επαναφορά του κυκλώματος. 
Ηλεκτρονικό φορτίο.
Κατασκευή ηλεκτρονικού φορτίου με χαρακτηριστικά (περιοχή λειτουργίας 0-4 Α – 100W). Το φορτίο προορίζεται για τον έλεγχο τροφοδοτικών συνεχούς!!! (Σημείωση να έχει και την δυνατότητα ελέγχου της δυναμικής συμπεριφοράς του υπό έλεγχο τροφοδοτικού). 
Διάταξη προστασίας μεγαφώνων.
Μελέτη και κατασκευή διατάξεως για την προστασία μεγαφωνικών εγκαταστάσεων, από τα μη επιθυμητά ρεύματα που δημιουργούνται στην έξοδο των ενισχυτών ισχύος τις χρονικές στιγμές αποκατάστασης και διακοπής της τροφοδότησης των. (Ισχύς υπό έλεγχο μεγαφώνων 200W) 
Διάταξη ελέγχου thyristors και triacs.
Μελέτη και κατασκευής διάταξης ελέγχου (λειτουργίας ή μη) thyristors και triacs.. 
Tracer.
Μελέτη και κατασκευής διάταξης με την οποία να απεικονίζονται οι κυματομορφές τάσεως – ρεύματος των thyristors και των triacs. 
Ηλεκτρονικό ποτενσιόμετρο.
Μελέτη και κατασκευή ηλεκτρονικού ποτενσιομέτρου. Να έχει έξοδο 0-10V, ή αύξηση και μείωση να γίνεται από μπουτόν. Να υπάρχει δυνατότητα ρύθμισης του ρυθμού αύξησης και μείωσης της εξόδου. Σημείωση: Για την ανάπτυξη της εφαρμογής προτείνεται η χρήση μικροελεγκτή. 



            S O S !!!  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:

----------


## jan41

Ελεος... ημαρτον!!!  :Shocked:

----------


## radioamateur

Καλές κατασκευές!!!

----------


## gsmaster

ΟΚ συνάδελφε, να σε βοηθήσουμε όπου δυσκολεύεσαι. 

ή μήπως θα σε βόλευε να σου δώσουμε έτοιμα τα κυκλώματα?

----------


## pet

δηλαδή θες να φτιάξεις μια μόνο απο αυτές; φτιάξε το triac που είναι εύκολο

----------


## antonis_x

αν βιαζεσαι,το 70%(ισως και παραπανω) των κατασκευων μπορεις να το βρεις απο περιοδικα,αν θες μπορω να σου πω συγκεκριμενους τιτλους και τευχη.να τα γραψω στη δημοσια συζητηση ή θα δημιουργηθει προβλημα?

----------


## TKelectronic

ΠΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ  :Exclamation:

----------


## antonis_x

και στο ιντερνετ αν ψαξεις θα βρεις αρκετα.
ενταξει,θα κοιταξω σημερα και αυριο θα σου στειλω pm.Αν και καλυτερα θα ηταν να σχεδιασεις κατι μονος σου και αν θες βοηθεια να την ζητησεις απο το φορουμ,για να εξοικοιωθεις λιγο με τα ηλεκτρονικα ισχυος η εστω και για την χαρα της δημιουργιας.εγω παντος θα σου τα στειλω για να παρεις ιδεες..

----------


## xifias84

ΤΕΙ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ Ηλεκτρονικης πας ρε μαστορα?

----------


## GR_KYROS

Θα σου πρότεινα το Γραμμικό τροφοδοτικό 0-12V 2A
Υπάρχει σε kit εδώ
http://www.smartkit.gr/click.php?the...&cid=32&lang=1
αντικαθιστάς την πλακέτα με πλακέτα γενικών κατασκευών (αν είναι απαραίτητο)
είναι εύκολο, αναλύετε θεωρητικά εύκολα, και σου μένει για εργαστηριακή χρήση.
Μόνο που χρειάζεται και μια αλλαγή στους διαιρέτες για να ξεκινά από 0 V περίπου.

----------


## panosssvent19

> ΤΕΙ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ Ηλεκτρονικης πας ρε μαστορα?



Εγω παω εκει που λες και γ@μ... το κερατο μου χαχαχαχα

Μαλλον και ο τυπος εκει παει.......

----------


## sakis

ολες οι λυσεις ετοιμες ....στο  www.fastfoodelectronics.com 
η ακομα  και στο  www.tzambamagkas.gr 

καλες κατασκευες .....

( απιστευτο ενα πραγμα  ακομα και οι προδιαγραφες των προτζεκτ ειναι οπως τις εγραψαν στο σχολειο ..... )

----------


## KOKAR

Φίλε έτσι που το πας μόνο ηλεκτρονικός δεν θα γίνεις !!!
αν τώρα δεν σου αρέσει αυτό που "σπουδαζεις" παράτα το όσο είναι
νωρίς και κανε κάτι που να σε γεμίζει.
Άλλωστε μην τους περνάς όλους τους καθηγητές για μ@λ@κες
(όχι ότι δεν υπάρχουν και αυτοί !)

----------


## lordi

> ολες οι λυσεις ετοιμες ....στο  www.fastfoodelectronics.com 
> η ακομα  και στο  www.tzambamagkas.gr 
> 
> καλες κατασκευες .....
> 
> ( απιστευτο ενα πραγμα  ακομα και οι προδιαγραφες των προτζεκτ ειναι οπως τις εγραψαν στο σχολειο ..... )



 :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## HFProject

και στο http://www.macDarlington.com


 :Smile:

----------


## moutoulos

Σήμερα έπεσα εντελώς τυχαία (κάτι άλλο έψαχνα) πάνω σε αυτό το thread. Πραγματικά με "συγκλόνισε".

Μου (ξανά)υπενθύμισε το πόσο μπάχαλο είναι τα πράγματα. Σαν τον *TKelectronic* υπάρχουν πάρα πολλοί
βέβαια, που μπαίνουν για να πάρουν έτοιμη, ή μασημένη τροφή αν θέλετε, και να την ξεράσουν μετά σαν δική 
τους πάνω στο γραφείο του καθηγητή, προκειμένου να πάρουν το κωλόχαρτό τους. 

Και μετά περιμένουν να ωριμάσει το whiskey πετώντας φελλούς. Όχι απο ανεργία αλλά απο "αχρηστία", μιας 
και οι ίδιοι δεν θα μπορούν να υποστηρίξουν τον τίτλο σπουδών τους, εφόσον δεν θα μπορούν να αλλάξουν 
μια λάμπα, μη γνωρίζοντας αν βγαίνει δεξιόστροφα ή αριστερόστροφα ...

Και μη μου πεί κανένας για χάλια εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα ... είναι το γνωρίζω. Αυτός όμως που θέλει να μάθει 
σήμερα, μαθαίνει, χωρίς καν να σπουδάσει. Ας είναι καλά το ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ, το ατελείωτο βασίλειο της γνώσης.

Άραγε ο συγκεκριμένος (που ήθελε και username να φανερώνει κάτι σε electronics  :Lol: ), τι να κάνει σήμερα 
μετά απο περίπου 5 χρόνια ?. Μακάρι να έχει βρεί δουλειά, ... οχι όμως σαν "Ηλεκτρονικός". Γιατί είναι άλλο 
να ζητάει βοήθεια σε μια μισοτελειωμένη εργασία του, και άλλο να ζητάει μια έτοιμη σε PDF. 

Το ξέρω ... "ακούγομαι" κακός. 
Ναι ... είμαι σε τέτοια θέματα.

----------

FILMAN (09-05-13), 

panosssvent19 (13-05-13)

----------


## chip

αφού επιτρέπονται ολοκληρωμένα τα πράγματα είναι εύκολα.
Φτιάξε το πρώτο θέμα, τροφοδωτικό 0-12v 2A,
Αυτό μπορεί να γίνει με το L200 + εξωτερικό τρανζίστορ.
μπες www.st.com και κατέβασε το datasheet και το application note, εκει θα δεις πως μπορείς να βάλεις εξωτερικό τρανζιστορ για μεγαλυτερη κατανάλωση ισχύος, πως θα ρυθμίσεις το μέγιστο ρεύμα και πως θα κάνεις τον σταθεροποιητή να ρυθμίζει μέχρι και τα μηδέν βόλτ (χρειάζεται κολπάκι)
Στο datasheet και στο application note υπάρχει περιγραφή λειτουργείας και έτσι εκτός απο κύκλωμα πιστεύω θα μπορείς να παρουσιάσεις και μια ωραία μελέτη.
Αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου και πιστεύω οτι η μελέτη των παραπάνω αρκούν για να κάνεις την εργασία που σας έβαλαν.

----------


## Thansavv

> αφού επιτρέπονται ολοκληρωμένα τα πράγματα είναι εύκολα.
> Φτιάξε το πρώτο θέμα, τροφοδωτικό 0-12v 2A,
> Αυτό μπορεί να γίνει με το L200 + εξωτερικό τρανζίστορ.
> μπες www.st.com και κατέβασε το datasheet και το application note, εκει θα δεις πως μπορείς να βάλεις εξωτερικό τρανζιστορ για μεγαλυτερη κατανάλωση ισχύος, πως θα ρυθμίσεις το μέγιστο ρεύμα και πως θα κάνεις τον σταθεροποιητή να ρυθμίζει μέχρι και τα μηδέν βόλτ (χρειάζεται κολπάκι)
> Στο datasheet και στο application note υπάρχει περιγραφή λειτουργείας και έτσι εκτός απο κύκλωμα πιστεύω θα μπορείς να παρουσιάσεις και μια ωραία μελέτη.
> Αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου και πιστεύω οτι η μελέτη των παραπάνω αρκούν για να κάνεις την εργασία που σας έβαλαν.




Chip τώρα έχει ξεκινήσει το δεύτερο και είναι στη μέση. Μην ξεκινήσει πάλι από τη αρχή το πρώτο!!! Δε θα προλάβει.... :Smile:

----------


## johnnkast

Αγαπητοι μου!!!

Μετα απο διαρκη φοιτηση στο Πολυτεχνειο με ειδικοτητα "Ψηστικη Μαγειρειο Πατσας"
μας εχει δωσει ο καθηγητης τα παρακατω projects:

1.κατασκευη και ψησιμο κοκορετσιου (με 2 αντεριες απο αρνι και 3 κιλα γλυκαδια) Θελω τη βοηθεια σας να μου πειτε ποσα κιλα κρεμυδι και πιπεριες χρειαζομαι....

2.παρασκευη πατσα...σε  εργαστηριακο καζανι (...λεω να κλεψω καμια συνταγη απο του "Ξενυχτη" στην γειτονια μου) 

3.Ψησιμο-κατασκευη σουβλας Αρνιου με πληρη περιγραφη του σχεδιου.

4.Παρασκευη μαγειριτσας...(εδω ομολογω οτι χθες εκανα την πρωτη πρακτικη μου στο project  αυτο και ειχε μεγαλη επιτυχια!!!....μονο ο ξαδερφος και η κουμπαρα μου κοιμηθηκαν.....Οσοι φαγανε, οι μισοι πηγαν στο νοσοκομειο....και οι υπολοιποι αγνοουνται ακομα στους καμπινεδες !!!!)

5.παρασκευη γυρου με πιτα "με απ'ολα"...κρεμυδι ντοματα πατατες μπουκοβο τζατζικι τυροκαυτερη μουσταρδα κυμινο....ΧΩΡΙΣ να χυνονται τα ζουμια απ'εξω ....με χρονομετρηση 15sec !!!...

Παρακαλω πολυ θελω τη βοηθεια σας για να παρω επαξιως το πτυχιο "ΨΗΤΑΣ -ΜΑΓΕΙΡΑΣ"

Εννοειται...οτι στο εργαστηριο που θ'ανοιξω ....ολα τα μελη του hlektronika.gr  θα τους σερβιρω ΔΩΡΕΑΝ!!!! ΓΙΔΑ ΒΡΑΣΤΗ .....(μην ανησυχειτε !!!.....8 τουρκικες τουαλετες σας περιμενουν ....και το ασθενοφορο του ΕΚΑΒ κανει βαρδιες στο διπλανο κτηριο!!!!)

EDIT: Διαθετω μεγαλη απόχη για γατες !!!!....Σκυλια αποκλειονται γιατι τα μαγειρευει ο "φωντας ο Λυγουρης" ....

----------


## kontras

> Θα σου πρότεινα το Γραμμικό τροφοδοτικό 0-12V 2A
> Υπάρχει σε kit εδώ
> http://www.smartkit.gr/click.php?the...&cid=32&lang=1
> αντικαθιστάς την πλακέτα με πλακέτα γενικών κατασκευών (αν είναι απαραίτητο)
> είναι εύκολο, αναλύετε θεωρητικά εύκολα, και σου μένει για εργαστηριακή χρήση.
> Μόνο που χρειάζεται και μια αλλαγή στους διαιρέτες για να ξεκινά από 0 V περίπου.



Αν είναι από ΤΕΙ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ έτοιμο σίγουρα δεν θα το δεχτεί ο καθηγητής!! όπότε πρέπει να το αλλάξει. Αυτό το ξέρω από εμπειρία φίλου (Ευτυχώς όχι από μένα :Biggrin: ). Δεν θέλω να κάνω αντιγραφή και να λέω ότι είπαν και οι παραπάνω αλλά ρε φίλε διάλεξε ένα θεματάκι ψάξε λίγο στο ίντερνετ και θα βρεις πάρα πολλά ακόμα και έτοιμα. Σε όλο το ΤΕΙ στην ουσία μαθαίνουμε βλ@κείες. Ότι μάθεις θα είναι από προσωπική ασχολία και από τις εργασίες και κατασκευές που θα κάνεις. Αν τα πάρεις έτοιμα και αυτά πάει έχει τελειώσει η υπόθεση. Αν ψάξεις το φόρουμ εδώ ή ακόμα και τα δικά σου μνμτ θα καταλάβεις ότι έτοιμη εργασία δεν πρόκειται να βρεις από δω μέσα.
Φιλικά
Μ.Κ.

----------


## tasosmos

Ρε παιδες μετα απο 5 χρονια... αμφιβαλλω οτι θα το χρωσταει ακομα το εργαστηριο.  :Tongue:

----------


## kontras

Oups....Τσάμπα και το post. Τώρα το είδα  :Tongue2:

----------


## Thansavv

> Ρε παιδες μετα απο 5 χρονια... αμφιβαλλω οτι θα το χρωσταει ακομα το εργαστηριο.





Αυτό είπε και ο Γρηγόρης. Γι αυτό έγραψα κι εγώ αν είναι να αρχίσει μετά από τόσα χρόνια να ετοιμάζει την κατασκευή , δεν προλαβαίνει.

----------


## rep

καποια στιγμη πριν λιγα χρονια ενας φιλος με ρωτησε τι να σπουδασει μηχανικος αεροσκαφων 'η ηλεκτρονικος .οχι εδω αλλα στην αγγλια λογο του οτι υπηρχε το χρημα για να το κανει και οχι λογου τις τασης που ειχε απο μικρος ,ετσι ξεκινησε να γινει ενας ταλαντουχος ηλεκτρονικος σε πανεπιστημιο του εξωτερικου......τελιωνοντας την σχολη επρεπε να παραδωσει μια πτυχιακη πληρως ανεπτιγμενη θεωρια και πραξη,μου τηλεφωνησε ολο αγωνια αν μπορω να τον βοηθησω και φυσικα του ειπα ΝΑΙ, χρειαστηκε αρκετος χρονος ψαξιματος σε καποιο απο τα εκατονταδες τευχη ελεκτορ και τεχνικης εκλογης που εχω για να βρω ενα κυκλωμα  για να τον βοηθησω,ηταν ενα κυκλωμα φερεσυχνων  του εγραψα αρκετη θεωρια απο ιντερνετ και απο αλλα περιοδικα μαζι με ενα κυκλωμα αντεγραμενο και καλα με δικη του σχεδιαση....ευχαριστω δεν θυμαμε να μου ειπε.....

----------


## geostrom

> Αγαπητοι μου!!!
> 
> Μετα απο διαρκη φοιτηση στο Πολυτεχνειο με ειδικοτητα "Ψηστικη Μαγειρειο Πατσας"
> μας εχει δωσει ο καθηγητης τα παρακατω projects:
> 
> 1.κατασκευη και ψησιμο κοκορετσιου (με 2 αντεριες απο αρνι και 3 κιλα γλυκαδια) Θελω τη βοηθεια σας να μου πειτε ποσα κιλα κρεμυδι και πιπεριες χρειαζομαι....
> 
> 2.παρασκευη πατσα...σε  εργαστηριακο καζανι (...λεω να κλεψω καμια συνταγη απο του "Ξενυχτη" στην γειτονια μου) 
> 
> ...




1. http://syntages.matia.gr/%CE%B5%CF%8...%BA%CE%AE.html

2.http://www.greekmasa.gr/index.php?op...1128&Itemid=49

3.http://www.ilia-mare.gr/arni-sti-sou...-tis-epitixias

4. http://mageiritsa.gr/

5. http://xristianos.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2274

----------


## giwrgosss

κλαφτα χαραλαμπε ...

----------


## FILMAN

> Ρε παιδες μετα απο 5 χρονια... αμφιβαλλω οτι θα το χρωσταει ακομα το εργαστηριο.



Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις!

----------

SRF (10-05-13)

----------


## kontras

> Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις!




Κακίες!!!!!  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:

----------


## FILMAN

Ρεαλισμοί!

----------

